# Old Stove - Chinook Apollo - Mod or Retire?



## jkoplo (Dec 14, 2015)

I just purchased a home that included a wood stove. After digging through a box of old manuals from the previous owner and poking around online, I've determined it's a Chinook Apollo - which seems to be a pretty rare beast.

Essentially it's a pre-EPA (80s) wood stove that's a little funky. Pretty much the only references I can find to it online are the patents that were filed: http://www.google.com/patents/US4182305

It's an interesting stove. Essentially it's a sheet metal octagon that's supposed to draw input air through a hole in the floor instead of from the room. It has a two layer shell and a blower that pushes air from the room between the two layers.













Chinook Apollo #1



__ jkoplo
__ Dec 14, 2015


















Chinook Apollo #2



__ jkoplo
__ Dec 14, 2015






That being said, it doesn't look like there's any hole in the floor through to my crawlspace and basically no attempt was made to design this thing airtight - there's big obvious gaps around the doors and even hinges that let air in from the room.

It does have a lot of charm, and it is already in my living room. I'm an engineer, so there's a big part of me that wants to seal it up and build some air injection or a catalyst into it. There's tons of space to work with.

What do people think? Is it a fool's errand to make this thing workable? Should I just find something to replace it with?


----------



## begreen (Dec 14, 2015)

Welcome. It looks like a freestanding fireplace with a convective jacket. Is that a fair assessment? From the picture it appears to be unbaffled and no secondary combustion. Adding these feature and firebrick or vermiculite side panels should help but they bring up other questions like airwash for the glass and is the glass tempered or ceramic?


----------



## jkoplo (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah, that's a pretty accurate assessment. Definitely unbaffled with no secondary combustion. 

However, the way the air flows, it comes in through the pedestal then out holes at the base of the windows - sort of like an airwash.


----------



## jkoplo (Dec 14, 2015)

Some actual pics, showing the air gaps and actual stove:












Chinook Apollo - Unsealed Hinge



__ jkoplo
__ Dec 14, 2015


















Chinook Apollo - Air Gap



__ jkoplo
__ Dec 14, 2015


















Chinook Apollo - Whole Stove



__ jkoplo
__ Dec 14, 2015


----------



## begreen (Dec 14, 2015)

I see. It looks like sealing up those hinges would take a door redesign and welding. Quite frankly if the goal is clean efficient heat with a nice fireview that can be done for under $1000 and the results will be more predictable. Otherwise I think I'd just enjoy the nice unique fireplace as is.


----------



## jkoplo (Dec 14, 2015)

begreen said:


> I see. It looks like sealing up those hinges would take a door redesign and welding. Quite frankly if the goal is clean efficient heat with a nice fireview that can be done for under $1000 and the results will be more predictable. Otherwise I think I'd just enjoy the nice unique fireplace as is.



Yeah, redesigning the doors would be required - I guess that definitely takes it into project territory... Worth doing more for the experience than the cost.

It was my understanding that a decent new stove would be closer to $2000? Can you point me in the direction (or another thread) of something in $1000 range that would be worth having?


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2015)

There are dozens of threads on good, ~$1000, 3 cu ft stoves in the main forum. Look at Englander 30NC, Drolet Legend, Drolet HT2000 and the new Englander model 50-SHSSW02 on sale now at Lowes under the Summer's Heat brand (same as Englander).
http://www.lowes.com/pd_669024-76845-50-SHSSW02_0__?productId=999918850

Note that you'll need to rethink the chimney if you want to replace the fireplace. Most likely the fireplace chimney is not rated high temp for wood stove use and it's probably too large.


----------



## DionTaggart001 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes that's true it is probably too large. I have the one and therefore can say this.


----------

